# Cooler Master Hyper 212x just as good as 212 EVO?



## KuyaArnold (May 17, 2014)

I've been hearing that the 212 EVO is the BEST CHEAP aircooling you can get.. 

So I searched for it here in my country and failed.. 

But then I saw the Hyper 212x and I just had to get it! 

So I got it and was wondering if it was a good buy~ 

Also will adding a new fan greatly improve its performance? 

Thanks for reading and any answer will help :3 

CPU: AMD FX 6300 at stock speeds (No plan YET to overclock... probably when its already considered weak by market standards)


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 17, 2014)

Hello,

The 212 Plus, EVO, and X are all pretty similar. The 212X is the newest version, so probably has some benefits over the previous ones, but not really by much. Sounds like a good cooler to me.

Now adding a second fan won't really improve performance drastically. You may be looking at a couple of degrees max, and that may be at the expense of some extra noise when running another fan. Maybe not.

Here's an article.

Layton


----------



## SKBARON (May 17, 2014)

Afaik the x is supposed to be a little better because it has air guides(the holes in the fins).


----------



## vikieinstein (May 26, 2014)

You can also check Thermaltake NIC F3, a new model at low cost. I have been planning to buy this.


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2014)

The 212X is fine and use the fan it comes with. Changing the fan or adding another will not improve this cooler


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The 212X is fine and use the fan it comes with. Changing the fan or adding another will not improve this cooler


that depends two of the stock blade-master fans in push/pull will do a fair bit of thermal work


----------



## Pogi De Uly (Feb 11, 2017)

KuyaArnold said:


> I've been hearing that the 212 EVO is the BEST CHEAP aircooling you can get..
> 
> So I searched for it here in my country and failed..
> 
> ...


pilipino ka cho haha, boy wala nga evo 212 d2 sa pilipinas kaya bumili ako sa amazon japan which nag shi ship d2, eto namang pc express na tindahan wala din daw sila evo 212 kundi EVOx lang sila ang meron sila :\, pero wag evo 212 ka parin ang pagkakaiba lang nila is mas malamig ung 212x ng 1 degrees celsius.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 12, 2017)

English mangyaring


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2017)

Its a good cooler at a great price, here, its 14% less cooling than a $100+ AiO, but costs 70% less.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Its a good cooler at a great price, here, its 14% less cooling than a $100+ AiO, but costs 70% less.



Or buy a cheap CM212 evo like me and just use the best non-liquid TIM there is, like I did..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Scythe Ashura- 5.0GHz here on it


----------



## peche (Feb 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


> The 212X is fine and use the fan it comes with. Changing the fan or adding another will not improve this cooler


adding another JHetFlo or sickeflo for better performance its the win ! with 2 fans it may become a little bit noisy, also its pretty recommended to use CoolerMaster Master Gel Maker TIM for better results, or also Arctic MX4, Hyper 212 its a well known cooler here, most members recommended it or have used in the past for customers or friends builds... if you like silence you might look for some noctua's silent performer fans.... also Thermaltake Ring 12 might surprise you with the low noise!



eidairaman1 said:


> Scythe Ashura- 5.0GHz here on it


i guess price could be a factor here...



vikieinstein said:


> You can also check Thermaltake NIC F3, a new model at low cost. I have been planning to buy this.


another cheap option that might impress you !

Regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol, necro!!! With followers!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 14, 2017)

Still a legit cooler


----------



## Cybershaman (Aug 19, 2017)

Necro-bump 2! 
I would love to slap one or two Noctua fans on either the EVO or the X. I HATE changing out fans and if you leave your PC on as much as I do, it gets to be an issue when you use lesser quality fans. I used to get Corsair fans but, as far as I'm concerned, they are absolutely junk in the longevity department. Not only are Noctua fans great performance-wise, you just can't beat the rated hours and 6 year (SIX year!) warranty on their industrial fans. The thing is, once you start slapping $25-$30 fans on a $35-$40 cooler, it becomes a factor. Especially if the low price was what originally drew your eyes to the 212. Anyway, here's a link to the Noctua fan that I would love to try with this cooler: http://noctua.at/en/products/product-line-industrial/nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm Seriously, if you have ever wished that you could practically never have to replace another fan on your rig, Noctua industrial fans are hard to beat.  Their color scheme is one thing that turns people off about them, though. But I love them and my PC wears them with pride!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 19, 2017)

Might as well buy a NH-D14 at that point imo... or a U14S... Sure they arent the industrial fans, but the coolers are quite a lot better.


----------

